# Bluetooth no funciona | Bluetooth doesn't work

## Paredes1516

Buenas, gente del foro, llevo unos dias ya usando Gentoo y no consigo que el Bluetooth USB funcione, y no encuentro pistas en el Handbook, aqui la info:

lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller

   Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

   DeviceName:  Onboard IGD

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation C220 Series Chipset Family H81 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. C220 Series Chipset Family H81 Express LPC Controller

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

lsusb

```

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 046d:c21d Logitech, Inc. F310 Gamepad [XInput Mode]

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 062a:4101 Creative Labs Wireless Keyboard/Mouse

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0cf3:3002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Se que se debe poder pero hasta ahora no consigo entender que es lo que me falta

----------

## Roman_Gruber

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=0cf3%3A3002

it seems you need ath3k kernel module.

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/BT_ATH3K.html

----------

## genoobish

I think you also need the package linux-firmware for that to work.

----------

## Paredes1516

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=0cf3%3A3002
> 
> it seems you need ath3k kernel module.
> 
> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/BT_ATH3K.html

 

Still not working. I have it installed.

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> I think you also need the package linux-firmware for that to work.

 

I have it installed too.

----------

## genoobish

can you pastebin your kernel .config?

----------

## Paredes1516

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> can you pastebin your kernel .config?

 

Sure!

http://pastebin.com/BU35eVRv

----------

## genoobish

I think that looks ok to me(I was comparing it to mine because I use the same bluetooth driver), although I have the BT_ATH3K configured as a module, but I don't think that should matter much* (actually it does). 

I forgot to ask on the last post, but dmesg will also be helpful.

edit (after reading the post bellow): it turns out I was wrong, compiling as a module does make a difference and may be why you're not getting the firmware to load (dmesg should show the firmware failing to load in that case).Last edited by genoobish on Thu Sep 03, 2015 11:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ct85711

One thing to keep in mind, if you have the item built in and it needs firmware, you need to also add all the necessary firmware into the kernel, built as a module, it will load the firmware as needed for you.

I'm not familiar with that module, to know what firmware it needs, but you may want to recompile it was a module and see if that works.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

in my expierence building as much as kernel module should be preferred.

----------

## kite14

Just a shot in the dark... have you enabled and started bluetooth service?

Starting the service (openrc)

```
root #rc-service bluetooth start
```

Starting bluetooth at boot:

```
systemctl enable bluetooth
```

Maybe you want to read this and see if you missed something...

----------

## Paredes1516

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> in my expierence building as much as kernel module should be preferred.

 

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> I think that looks ok to me(I was comparing it to mine because I use the same bluetooth driver), although I have the BT_ATH3K configured as a module, but I don't think that should matter much* (actually it does). 
> 
> I forgot to ask on the last post, but dmesg will also be helpful.
> 
> edit (after reading the post bellow): it turns out I was wrong, compiling as a module does make a difference and may be why you're not getting the firmware to load (dmesg should show the firmware failing to load in that case).

 

 *ct85711 wrote:*   

> One thing to keep in mind, if you have the item built in and it needs firmware, you need to also add all the necessary firmware into the kernel, built as a module, it will load the firmware as needed for you.
> 
> I'm not familiar with that module, to know what firmware it needs, but you may want to recompile it was a module and see if that works.

 

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> in my expierence building as much as kernel module should be preferred.

 

I will try build it as a module, I'll comment if it works or not after, thanks.

 *kite14 wrote:*   

> Just a shot in the dark... have you enabled and started bluetooth service?
> 
> Starting the service (openrc)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

At boot 

```

rc-update add bluetooth default

```

for openrc.

systemctl is for systemd.

----------

## Paredes1516

 *Paredes1516 wrote:*   

>  *tw04l124 wrote:*   in my expierence building as much as kernel module should be preferred. 
> 
>  *genoobish wrote:*   I think that looks ok to me(I was comparing it to mine because I use the same bluetooth driver), although I have the BT_ATH3K configured as a module, but I don't think that should matter much* (actually it does). 
> 
> I forgot to ask on the last post, but dmesg will also be helpful.
> ...

 

I built ath3k as an module but it doesn't work.

dmesg

```

[    8.934989] Bluetooth: Can't change to loading configuration err

[    8.935011] ath3k: probe of 1-3:1.0 failed with error -110

[    8.935040] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

```

----------

## jots

I found a solution somewhere in the web which worked for me. My AR3011 has the USB id 13d3:3304. Same problems when loading firmware, kernel modules built accordingly, linux-firmware installed, bluetooth service started.

The fix:

```
install ath3k modprobe --ignore-install ath3k ; /bin/echo "13d3 3304" >> /sys/bus/usb/drivers/ath3k/new_id
```

now it's:

```
Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth
```

```
hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx  ACL MTU: 1022:8  SCO MTU: 121:3

        UP RUNNING PSCAN 

        RX bytes:2526 acl:0 sco:0 events:90 errors:0

        TX bytes:2489 acl:0 sco:0 commands:70 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xfe 0x0d 0xfe 0x98 0x7f 0x79 0x87

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: RSWITCH HOLD SNIFF 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

        Name: 'BlueZ 5.39'

        Class: 0x100104

        Service Classes: Object Transfer

        Device Class: Computer, Desktop workstation

        HCI Version: 3.0 (0x5)  Revision: 0x9999

        LMP Version: 3.0 (0x5)  Subversion: 0x9999

        Manufacturer: Atheros Communications, Inc. (69)
```

----------

